# Theandric Saga [Recruiting Thread]



## Yair (Sep 13, 2005)

*STILL SEEKING PLAYERS.* (PbP has begun, but we could use 2-3 more players)

I'm seeking players for a PbP Ars Magica saga. I've tried one before and it didn't work out so well, I'm hoping this one will do better. I'll be happy to share DMing (or join an existing ArM game, really), but the following assumes I won't.

The premise is that the PCs are starting a new covenant in the Rhine Tribunal, and that the tribunal is threatened by the slow encroachment of the mundane and the Divine. The adventures will focus on how the covenat and PCs relate to different approaches towards this problem; future story arcs may further develop these approaches, but given the slow nature of PbPs that's not immediately relevant. NPCs will include faeries, pagans, saints and clergymen, nobles, and magi. The initial story arc stretches across seven years, from foundation to the first Tribunal. The adventures are only loosely connected.

The covenant is a new spring covenant, sponsored by Fengheld and Durenmar. Magi should probably have parens from one of these covens. It will not be officially set up until the arc is finished, at the Tribunal, but at its foundation this is not perceived as a difficulty (as Durenmar and Fengheld together can push just about anything).

The adventures will sometimes include topics such as human sacrifice, lustful faeries or demons, and so on, but should not delve into excessive gore or explicit sexual descriptions. I'd rate it as a low R on the MPAA rating.

It will use the standard rules of ArM5, plus the rules from Guardians of the Forest and a house Temper system (I'll post the relevant rules if there is interest in the game; there aren't many). 
Guardians of the Forest's changes to the rules amount to having a rank of Master in between (Journeyman) Magus and Archamge, and offering one new Virtue and a political alleigiance system (gilds). The Temper system basically asks that you consider your personality traits in light of the seven deadly sins, and will VERY RARELY force you to act according to them.

I'm looking for some (3-6) players, able to post every second day (at least); I'll post at least once every two days, often more than once per day, except weekends. Players should be familiar with ArM5 (GotF is not required, and in fact I'd prefer if you haven't read it). Each should have a magus and/or a Companion; having some Companions is a good idea due to the Gift. I can aid with constructing a character, and can build and maintain the character according to your wishes (I have a program to do that, so it's easy and it puts out very nice character sheets), but I've found that some familiarity with the rules (especailly with a magus's spellcasting abillities) is indispensible.

I welcome any questions, comments, suggestions, or enrollers.

Yair


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 13, 2005)

*Hi*

Hi Yair
wassúp
It will be honor to be a player under your managment again ... if you may.
If you'll send me the program or post the URL for downloading it
I'll build something, If I'll have problams, I'll seek your aid
Best wishes
Roy.


----------



## Yair (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi there Roy.

The program is Metacreator with the Ars Magica 5th Edition Template; that comes out to 30$, so I *don't* recommend purchasing it. It's a lot of money, and I have it already - there is just no need.
If you want, you can give me a character idea and I'll work it out, like we did last time. ArM5 is very much like ArM4, so just use ArM4 for a character idea. (If someone doesn't know ArM4 is available for free here.)
From our last experience, however, I would recommend a magus with no spontanous casting ability, or maybe even only a companion; you don't have ArM5, so you won't be able to know what your magus can or cannot spontanously cast.

Need more victims volunteers....

Yair, He Who Makes Characters Fear


----------



## elapse (Sep 13, 2005)

*Interest*

I only have access to AM4. How different is it from 5?


----------



## Yair (Sep 13, 2005)

elapse said:
			
		

> I only have access to AM4. How different is it from 5?



Not very. Aside from numerous small changes, which I can mitigate with my book, the main change is in the spell guidelines. It isn't that things are completely different, just that things are different enough that I'm afraid you'll be occasionally wrong in asigning spell levels (or even, rarely, Arts). This can cause problems with spontanous casting.
I'm actually slowly working on a Spell Guidelines document, as I find it useful for my own use, but it's a lot of work and isn't completed at all. Perhaps if you want to create a specialist, I can present you with a limited version of it that should suffice for your needs.

Other than the spell guidelines there are minor improvements and changes everywhere, the biggest probably being a different classification of virtues and flaws. But most of the stuff is still there, albeit in improved form, so the same character concepts largely apply and you should be able to run the character pretty much as you would in ArM4.


----------



## taitzu52 (Sep 13, 2005)

Hello again!

I'm going to consider myself a stalker for now, but I'm still interested.  Alas, I'm just not up to taking on a new version of any system.  But a companion would be very interesting if I do thow my hat in the ring.  I'll be watching!
TZ


----------



## Yair (Sep 13, 2005)

*Character Generation Guidelines*

*Character Generation in the [smallcaps]Theandric Saga[/smallcaps]*
Follow all the rules for character generation in the core *Ars Magica 5th Edition* rules. There are three more points to consider in the [smallcaps]Theandric Saga[/smallcaps]: Gilds, Tempers, and Status.

*Gilds*
Every magus character should choose one Gild to belong to. A gild is much like a political party, it holds no formal weight or authority in Hermetic law but can have a lot of political weight and social implications. The following gilds are available to choose from:

*Apple* A young but growing gild, prominent amongst Jerbiton magi and led by the covenant of _Ocularum_ that resides in the trade city Lubeck. The Apple gild seeks to see magi integrated into mundane society, and as accepted and respected members of society. Its members often admire mundane art, scholarship, or God. Apple magi tend to condone interference with mundanes as long it is respectful of them, and support lenient interpretations of the Code in that respect. They condemn and oppose taking harsh measures against mundanes and the Church in particular. Many of its members interact with mundane society as merchants, scholars, or de facto nobles.
*Ash* A small but exclusive gild, led by Philipus Niger scholae Flambeau of Durenmar, and including quite a few Flambeau and Tytalus magi. Ostensibly the gild promotes the idea that magi are superior to other mundanes and beings, and should be treated accordingly. In practice, they condone violations of the Code and promote lenient interpretations of it, especially condoning the use of force. They oppose any attempt to limit the power of magi or force temperance or patience. But above all, they concern themselves with hunting down and rooting out enemies of the Order. A few of its members are pagans, and are suspected of subtantially (and illegally) supporing pagan religion.
*Elder* Effectively led by Handri, the Primus of Merinitia, this gild is almost synonymous with Merinitia magi. It promotes respect for faeries, from both mundanes and magi. It tends to support paganism, and often violently opposes Church and mundane encroachment. It opposes attempts to reconcile Hermetic and mundane society as misguided, efforts of reconciliation with the Church as dangerous, and actions that impinge on faeries and faerie auras as almost sacrilegious. Most of its members are pagans, although some merely see the faeries as sources of enlightment rather than gods.
*Hawthorn* Led by the infamous Urgen, former Primus of Bjornaer, this is a small but loud gild. It maintains that the answers to today's problems lie in the primeval magical powers that lie at the heart of the great forests of Germany, in its animal spirits, in the inherent and ancient magic of the land. The gild vehemently opposes mundane and Church encroachment, and even extends this treatment to Faerie which it sees as a pollution of the purely magical. Its members tend to support actions that prevent mundane or Church encroachment, lenient interpretations of the Code, and respect antiquety and old age. They condemn contact with mundanes, respect for faeries, and above all defilement or depletion of magical places. Hawthorn magi have been known to devestate entire settlements and overturn Faerie auras.
*Linden* A powerful gild led by Occultes scholae Bonisagus of Durenmar. Linden magi promote the secrecy of the Order, stealth, and subterfuge. They abhor violent, flashy solutions whether in mundane or arcane matters, and encourage peaceful resolution of conflicts. Many of them are noncombatants, and relatively many are eremite (“lonely”) magi. Many of them denounce the worldliness of the Order, and espouse a more secluded and esoteric existence.
*Oak* By far the largest gild, led by Murion scholae Bonisagus of Durenmar and supported by Stentorius scholae Tremere of Fenghled, it also has the most vague agenda. Ostensibly it strives to uncover ancient primeval secrets, maintain Hermetic law and order, and protect the wilderness, magi, and the Order. In practice it forms a large mass of undecided votes on nearly every issue, which even its leaders find hard to control. Oak votes tend to support caution, investigation, and deferment; they tend to oppose new and untraditional ideas, tribunal-wide decisions and obligations, and anything that may be even slightly dangerous to the Order. Many of its magi simply follow their leader’s vote, trusting in his or her judgment. 

You may choose to be more closely affiliated with your gild. This means the gild's masters have provided you with personal training, and in return you are expected to show loyalty and adherence to the gild. In game terms, you may take the following virtue:
*Gild Trained*, Minor Hermetic Virtue
You have been trained by your gild's masters for several seasons, usually at a late stage of your apprenticeship. As a result, you have 30 more experience points in character creation to spend on Order of Hermes Lore, Intrigue, or Durenmar Lore (or, rarely, some other covenant), plus 60 more points to spend on General and Arcane Abilties, Arts, or Spells (one spell level per point).
You may only choose one gild, and your learning must be appropriate to it.

*Tempers*
Although you may choose any Personality Trait that you want in Ars Magica 5th Edition, I ask that you assign each personality trait to a Temper. There are seven tempers, each corresponding to a virtue and one of the seven deadly sins; positive personality traits relate to the virtue, negative ones relate to the sin. Tempers exist mainly to aid you in obtaining a more medieval mindset when roleplaying your character, and like normal personality traits they usually do not affect your character mechanically.
Nevertheless, rarely (about once per adventure) I will ask you to make a Temper check. In this case choose and roll the most fitting personality trait in that Temper; if you have assigned no personality trait to this Temper, it is considered zero. If you think no personality trait that you have in the Temper applies, I may approve a zero regardless of your other personality traits in the Temper. If you have a positive personality trait in the temper, you may automatically succeed the test; if you have a negative one, you may automatically fail it (yes, if you have both you may do either). Otherwise, roleplay success or failure at the check appropriately.
The seven Tempers, and example personality traits for each, are as follows:

*Loyal* (Faith/Pride): Loyalty applies in situations where the character is called to follow orders or aid another who has just reason to expect his aid. It governs fidelity and faithfulness, but is most appropriate when a character is called upon to fulfill an obligation to one who is worthy. It stems from Faith, the theological virtue that describes devotion to God and belief in His plan. In contrast, a proud man considers himself better than others, perhaps even than God, and tends to forsake such obligations thinking he knows better. This is the cardinal sin of Pride, which signifies that he is more confidant in his own abilities than in divine will. Many magi fall to this vice.
Positive Specialties: Dedicated, Faithful, Humble, Reliable, Trusting
Negative Specialties: Arrogant, Haughty, Proud, Rebellious, Vain
*Tolerant* (Hope/Wrath): Tolerance applies in situations where the character is called on to show understanding, belief in others, and overcoming violence and hate. A tolerant character promotes discussion, encourages debate, and seeks a common ground. It stems from Hope, the theological virtue that represents the confidence that God will do right and will watch and provide for those who follow him. In contrast, an intolerant man shows violence, hate, and anger. This is the cardinal sin of Wrath, which is a violent reaction to adversity that is based in fear or despair. The wrathful man does not have confidence that God will deliver him from the source of his misery, and is thus tempted to act violently to do so himself.
Positive Specialties: Cheerful, Hopeful, Gentle, Patient, Peaceful
Negative Specialties: Angry, Desperate, Spiteful, Vengeful, Violent
*Kind* (Charity/Envy): Kindness applies in situations where the character is called on to help others through hardship, make them more comfortable, and otherwise do good to others. A kind character is filled with love and feeling for his fellow man, sees to the needy, looks after strangers, and cares for the sick. It stems from Charisty, the theological virtue of doing God's work by giving as much of oneself as possible. In contrast, an unking person desires to hurt or punish others for their forture. His acts are cruel and hurtful, designed to hurt others more than to help himself. This is the capital vice of Envy, which is a person's jealous desire to lower those he considers more fortunate than himself.
Positive Specialties: Charitable, Compassionate, Forgiving, Merciful, Nice
Negative Specialties: Crul, Envious, Gruff, Jealous, Meddlesome
*Brave* (Courage/Sloth): Bravery applies in situations where the characters is called on to hold his ground, maintain his position in the face of adversity. A brave character persists and pursues what he thinks is right no matter what the risk, and is not easily swayed by fear or fatigue. He might undergo a dangeours adventure, work hard and long on an important task, or toil tirelessly to feed his family. It stems from Courage, the cardinal virtue that signifies the characger finds the heart to strive for better and greater things. In contrast, a lazy character does not do what she seeks to do due to fear of failure or consequences, or lack of willpower to overcome difficulties (however trivial). This is the capital vice of Sloth, which like wrath originates in fear but concerns a cowardly reaction to it.
Positive Specialties: Bold, Couragous, Determined, Ready, Zealous
Negative Specialties: Cowardly, Cynical, Indecisive, Lazy, Shy
*Wise* (Prudence/Lust): Wisdom is called upon in situations where the character should think tihngs over, and see past wishful thinking and presupposition. A wise man knows right from wrong, and his reason triumphs over his base desires. He conducts his way to ward off temptation, folly, and limit exposure to his weaknesses. It stems from Prudence, the cardinal virtue that signifies the character is practical and chaste, mindful of the consequences of his actions more than the fulfillment of fleeting impulses. In contrast, a foolish man succumbs to his physical desires in reckles abandon, and throws caution to the wind. He lets his reason be clouded by his imagaination, and pursues fake mirages with little if any truth to them. This is the cardinal vice of Lust, which is giving in to one's desire with no caution or thought. It can indicate a love of carnal pleasures, but also for some fantasy, being unable to treat people and things as they truly are.
Positive Specialties: Careful, Cautios, Chaste, Practical, Prudent
Negative Specialties: Fanatical, Lustful, Naive, Overcofident, Reckless
*Strong* (Temperance/Gluttony): Strength of will is called upon in situations where the character must overcome his wants and do without. A strong man has self control, and is thus better able to resist temptation. It stems from the cardinal virtue of Temperance, which is moderation and restraint. In contrast, a gluttnous man cannot be satisfied. He constantly craves more riches, finer living, more powre, greater luxury, or so on. This is the cardinal vice of Gluttony, which is overinulgence. A glutton is an addict.
Positive Specialties: Content, Cautious, Chaste, Practical, Prudent
Negative Specialties: Gluttonous, Induelgent, Selfish, Weak
*Just* (Justive/Avarice): Just applies in situations involving fairness, and the character's decision to do what is right despite of his own wants. Just characters give others their due, and don't try to deprive them of what they are entiteled to. It stems from the cardinal virtue of Justice, which is a recognition of truth and honor for everyone. In contrast, an unjust man seeks to acquire things regardless of codes of conduct, stealing and cheating to gain them. This is the capital vice of Avarice, a desire for more than one's share.
Positive Specialties: Even-handed, Fair, Honest, Honorable, Straightforward
Negative Specialties: Ambitious, Cunning, Devious, Greedy, Manipulative

*Status*
In the core book, any magus past apprenticeship is equal in status to every other. Not so in the Rhine Tribunal. As magi fresh out of gauntlet, you are Journeyman magi. Your status is eclipsed by Masters, and ultimately Archamagi.
Essentially, you should be respectful to your superiors of a higher rank. In any dispute between you and a higher ranked magus, the higher magus can invoke his status just as if he had won Certamen. You may not challenge a higher-statue magus to certamen. 
In addition, higher status magi gain more votes (legally, they vote with the sigils of missing magi, on their behalf; the fact that these magi haven't been seen in generations is mute). A master has two votes, and an archmagus three. (Powerful magi often vote in the name of great magi of the past too, as a sign of status; the Prima of Bonisagus votes with Bonisagus's own sigil, for example.)


----------



## Yair (Sep 14, 2005)

*Yet Another Bump*

*Saga Expectations*
The [smallcaps]Theandric Saga[/smallcaps] was desigend with the following assumptions and goals in mind; read them, to know what to expect. If you won't enjoy playing in such a campaign, don't join this saga.

Magic is fading as magical and faerie auras are lost to the Dominion. In time the players may be able to affect this situation, but for the time being this is just a fact that underlies the campaign.
The Hermetic Code is enforced moderately, with popular violators often being excused but legalities still important. Small violations are often forgiven for the powerful and popular, and the Code interpreted leniently in their favor. Severe and blatant violations are punished, if grudgingly. 
We will begin as a Spring covenant, but will not fret over the mundane aspects of its maintenance and construction. 
History is used very lightly, and is not adhered to. ArM5 books are used as inspiration for historical ideas, customs, places, and so on but no attempt is made to stay faithful to or maintain the true history of the setting. History can and probably will take a different course then in our world, and anachronistic elements will surely abound.
The Church is generally “good” in disposition, with a few rotten apples. Crusaders are often rotten. The Church sees magic as a gift from God, much like great strength or intelligence, a power that can be used for good or evil. Individual clergymen and persons may have other opinions, but this is Church doctrine and metaphysically true.
Demons are rarely encountered, and work in subtle ways. They try to corrupt men into sin, and even when engaged in wanton acts work towards this goal.
The rules are used as written, including the additional rules in _Guardians of the Forest_, with the exception of Tempers governing personality traits. This includes the affect the Gift has on interactions with mundanes, and the belief-defines-reality aspect of Faerie.
Raw vis supply is intended to be moderate, meaning about 10 pawns per magus per year. Initial vis amounts will be lower, we will slowly raise the level of available raw vis to find a balance that works for us. Reliable raw vis sources will be rare and small, at least initially.
The saga's speed is overall fairly fast, with 7 years covered in 10 adventures. It will begin slowly at two adventures per season, and finish at more than a year of downtime before the final adventure in the story arc. Further adventures beyond the current story arc are not considered for this PbP's purpose; I doubt we'll ever reach that far.
Troupe style play will extend to the inclusion of Companions, which are necessary due to the Gift, and pooled Grogs characters. The DM will play any characters that will not be played by their player in time. Alternate DMs are welcome to contribute their own adventures.
Combat will be rare, in that many adventures will require none for their successful resolution. Some, however, would require combat. We will, in fact, _begin_ with a combat scene, of sorts.


----------



## Yair (Sep 15, 2005)

*Maybe the politics will attract some crowed?*

*Personalities and Politics in the Rhine Tribunal*
There are approximately 130 magi in the Rhine Tribunal. In such a small group, politics are by necessity a matter of personal relations as much as political opinions. The following are the most noteworthy magi in the tribunal, and as such those that carry the most political weight. They are presented roughly in the order of their influence.

Archmaga *Murion* of House Bonisagus, from the covenant of Durenmar, is probably the most influential political figure in the tribunal. Praeco, Prima of Bonisagus, and leader of the Oak Gild and the second-largest and perhaps most important covenant, she holds considerable legal and political power. Her supporters see her as a resolute and adamant leader, working tirelessly to return the House and Tribunal to their past glory. She emphasizes the importance of Hermetic research to increase the power of the Order, works to improve the training of apprentices and the education of magi, and to contain the more hot-headed members of the tribunal. Her detractors paint her as a judgmental and stubborn old woman, too concerned with personal and House ambition and resentful of any true innovation. As Prima, she has been known to occasionally use her power to force House-wide votes in matters that were more to do with Oak policy. She is equally renowned, however, for looking after and supporting her fellow Bonisagus magi.

Archmagus *Stentorius* of House Tremere, from the covenant of Fengheld, is another figure of tremendous political impact. Exarch (leader of the Tremere in the tribunal) and leader of the largest covenant in the tribunal, he has great influence on other magi, especially in the Oak Gild. He is seen as an uncompromising and demanding leader, that pushes his followers to their best and has great personal integrity and wisdom. His detractors see him as overly rigid, stuck in old traditions and beliefs that no longer apply in the modern world. As the leader of Fengheld he brought it to great strength, until its power now rivals Durenmar itself. As exarch he is considered a strict but fair commander, and never abuses his position for personal or Oak interests.

*Occultes* of House Bonisagus, from the covenant of Durenmar, leads the Linden Gild, the second largest faction in Rhine politics. In sharp contrast to the leaders of the Oak Gild, Occultes is a friendly and kind man, liked more than respected by his fellow Gild members. Indeed, the Gild's most powerful members are eremite (that is, secluded) magi, who let the friendly Gildmaster speak (and often vote) on their behalf rather than soil themselves in Hermetic politics. It is perhaps little wonder that Occultes speaks of the virtues of a more secretive Order, isolated from mundane society and concerns. He is surprisingly cunning, and famous for successfully designing and carrying out subtle ploys to preserve the Order's interests with no one even realizing that they were manipulated.

*Falke* of House Bjornaer, from the covenant of Crintera, is respected throughout the tribunal as a level-headed and eloquent speaker. She is the new Prima of Bjornaer, elected after convincing House and Tribunal into a policy of isolation and prudence in handling the conquest of Ruden. She is a prominent member of the Linden Gild, but is seen as too young and naive by most members of the tribunal. Even the former Primus, Urgen, sees her as misguided, a victim of her youth and inexperience.

*Handri* of House Merinitia, from the covenant of Irencillia, leads the covenant and House. He is a very secretive man, and none seem to know his designs. Although he doesn't officially lead the Elder Gild, he is considered its de facto leader. Gild and House meld into one for him, and he will often declare Gild policy as House policy. He is highly respected in Merinitia circles, and often speaks to protect faeries from molestation or mundane encroachment.

Archmaga *Vinaria* of House Merinitia, of the covenant of Irencillia, is highly respected throughout the tribunal. Former Prima of Merinitia, she is considered the most advanced in the House's Mysteries. Since her return from what was considered her Final Twilight she has not tried to depose Handri, but many feel she is his superior in every way.

Archmagus *Urgen* of House Bjornaer, from the covenant of Crintera, is widely respected and feared. Former Primus of Bjornaer, he is considered one of the most powerful magi of the Order, his wisdom stemming from the deepest roots of the primeval magical forests of Germany. He has lately resigned as Primus after being rebuked at Tribunal for killing and driving off mundanes, and now devotes his time to leading the Hawthorn Gild, promoting the sanctity of nature and pushing for a more active role in defending the wilderness. His views extend to reclaiming lost natural places, including Faerie auras which he claims are a pollution of a Magical aura, a view that does not endear him to Merinitia magi. Even his supporters concede that he is warmongering and hot-headed, but he is also an impressive, powerful man with piercing wisdom and great knowledge.

*Henri de Tours* of House Jerbiton, of the covenant of Ocularum, is seen by more and more magi as the voice of the future in the tribunal. He leads the covenant of Ocularum in the trade city of Lubeck, where he is known as a merchant prince. He further leads the Apple Gild, which is growing in influence. Henri and his supporters espouse humility before god, and knowing one's place within mundane society. They say that magi can, and should, ingratiate themselves into mundane society, and in time gain acceptance just like merchants or other not-so-holy mundanes. Henri's detractors see him as a greedy man whose dangerous ideas may bring ruin to the whole Order. His supporters see him as a visionary paving the way to the future.

*Daria La Gris* of House Tremere, leader of the covenant of Triamore, is another key figure in Apple politics. Like Henri, she supports a more lenient interpretation of the Code to allow interactions with mundanes. Unlike him, she is not impressed with mundane religion or scholarship, and simply seeks to live in her castle as a lord would in his, claiming that by doing so she is not interfering with mundane society at all. Essentially, she expects the mundanes to just come to terms with the fact that a wizard, rather than a noble, controls the covenant and its lands; although she does not couch it in such terms. She is seen as a politically shrewed player, as evidenced by her keen leadership of Triamore that somehow always managed to escape Quaesitor censure. Her influence is strong in some parts of the Apple Gild, and extends to other Gilds and even Tribunals.

Archmagus *Philipus Niger* of House Flmabeau, from the covenant of Durenmar, is probably the most feared magus in the tribunal. He leads the Ash Gild, which under his leadership has exposed and Marched several Enemies of the Order, and pushed several landmark Tribunal decisions condoning overt use of magic. His bloody reputation and mastery of Perdo has won him respect and fear throughout the Order, but those who get to know him speak of a man deeply troubled over the threats to the Order, a man whose thoughts span decades and centuries and with an abiding love and loyalty to the Order. His detractors whisper quietly that this man is also insane, consumed with bloodlust, and has lost any connection to the true threats to the Order. He current concern is the Order of Odin, which he is convinced functions covertly even as south as the northern Rhine river, and forms the only serious long-term threat to the Order's very survival.

*Iacov* of House Merinitia, from the covenant of Irencillia, is Handri's filius and the official leader of the Elder Gild. He is widely seen as a weak figure (though capable magus), a mouthpiece for Handri. He is as secretive as his parens, and less respected.

Archmagus *Caecilius* of House Bonisagus, from the covenant of Durenmar, is the senior Quaesitor and the greatest living exponent of Intellego in the Order. In later years he has limited his activity to Tribunals and is reluctant to use magic, but his keen insights and unscrupulous reputation remain solid.  

*Tamdaline* of House Bonisagus and the covenant of Durenmar is notable as she is Murion's right hand. She maintains correspondence with all Bonisagus magi, and is an influential figure in her House and, to some extent, the Oak Gild.

*Andrus* of House Bonisagus is the chief librarian of Durenmar, controlling access to the Great Library. This earns him a measure of respect as none want to cross him, but he is generally thought to be a weak man under Murion's power and overly consumed with library duties to bring his, admittedly brilliant, mind to bear on magical research. 

*Horst* is the senior Redcap of the tribunal, overseeing the Mercer House in Fengheld. He is also renowned for his writing quality, and his clear books on the foundations of Magic Theory are known to any apprentice in the Tribunal. Although he isn't Gifted, Horst is greatly respected and his council and perfect memory often sought at Tribunal.

*Eule* of House Bjornaer from Fengheld covenant is renowned for her great wisdom and good advice. She was once the senior Quaesitor, but retired. She now spends all her time in her owl (heartbeast) form, and her filius (Gunther Lupus) is required to communicate with her.

*Phyllia* of House Bjornaer is the gossip of the tribunal, traveling in eagle form all over the tribunal exchanging gossip. Every Bjornaer magus is sure to meet her at least once a year, and even non-Bjornaer magi are often graced by her visit. She has a talent for luring even the most stubborn magus into a conversation, but many do their best to avoid her as they feel she is spying for Crintera and her House.

*Adea* of House Bjornaer from Crintera is renown for her foresight and divinatory powers. She is considered one of the most powerful seers of the Order.

Archmagus *Igor Rastvan* of House Ex Miscellanea from Rostov covenant may very well be the only Ex Miscellanea archamagus in the Order. He is a devout pagan Slav, a master of elemental powers, and a friend of Philipus Niger and member in the Ash Gild.

Archmagus *Schwall* of House Bjornaer is an eremite renowned for his understanding of Bjornaer Mysteries. His whereabouts are unknown, but he occasionally attends Tribunal.

There are four more archmagi in the tribunal, intentionally left vague at this point, as well as other magi that may come to bear. The above list also fails to note some of the covenant's leaders, when these do not have a wider influence.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 15, 2005)

OK, I began to work on a character
Male, 27 yo from the House of Criamon / Oak guild
The concept of the character is to research of a possible connectoin between the mundane, the divine and the arcane. and the uprising of mundane and divine.
maybe this is the reason why magic is fading.

I'll develope more later ...


----------



## devilish (Sep 15, 2005)

Very interested but, unfortunately, a complete beginner.  I just picked up
ArM5 @ GenCon and am slowly working my way through it.  I would happily
lurk until I get a full grasp of the rules and see how the PbP progresses.

-D


----------



## Yair (Sep 15, 2005)

devilish said:
			
		

> Very interested but, unfortunately, a complete beginner.  I just picked up
> ArM5 @ GenCon and am slowly working my way through it.  I would happily
> lurk until I get a full grasp of the rules and see how the PbP progresses.
> 
> -D



Enjoy your reading.
Full familiarity with the rules is not required, certainly not for the initial part and you'll have lots of time until, for example, laboratory rules are relevant. But I understand you don't want to make a character before understanding the implications.
At any rate I won't ask for characters until I get a few definite players... so far I've got one yes and two maybes, I need at least three "yes"s.  :\


----------



## taitzu52 (Sep 15, 2005)

Wow.  I'm blown away with your thoroughness, Yair.  I've been playing Ars Magica since Lion Rampant originally made it (yes, I even still have 'Whimsy Cards').  But alas, I have not played for some time.

This being said, I am going to have to downdrade my 'maybe', to a very impressed but lurking, 'no'.  I don't want to slow you down, and I hope you find some fans of this great game that are worthy of all your hard work.  Good luck!


----------



## Yair (Sep 15, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> Wow.  I'm blown away with your thoroughness, Yair.  I've been playing Ars Magica since Lion Rampant originally made it (yes, I even still have 'Whimsy Cards').  But alas, I have not played for some time.
> 
> This being said, I am going to have to downdrade my 'maybe', to a very impressed but lurking, 'no'.  I don't want to slow you down, and I hope you find some fans of this great game that are worthy of all your hard work.  Good luck!



 

I still hope time will change your mind   

Still fishing for players...


----------



## MummyKitty (Sep 16, 2005)

I'd be interested in playing. I have some 3rd and 4th edition materials, but no 5th yet.  I haven't played this much (only at cons), and haven't played a magi character yet.  I would like to play a magi, maybe I can make one up with the 3rd or 4th edition and with your help "update" him?  Or I'm happy to play mundane characters as well.  Let me know what you'd prefer.  Thanks!


----------



## Yair (Sep 16, 2005)

MummyKitty said:
			
		

> I'd be interested in playing. I have some 3rd and 4th edition materials, but no 5th yet.  I haven't played this much (only at cons), and haven't played a magi character yet.  I would like to play a magi, maybe I can make one up with the 3rd or 4th edition and with your help "update" him?  Or I'm happy to play mundane characters as well.  Let me know what you'd prefer.  Thanks!



5e is similiar enough to previous editions that the same concepts can, usually, work in any edition. However, the problem with playing a magus is that you will need to reference the spellcasting rules which are sufficiently different that you may be off on level or even, rarely, arts. You will also suffer from not being privy to more subtle differences, like the way magic resistance and penetration works (spell roll-spell level=penetration), new mastery options (fast-casting, multicasting, no voice/gestures, and so on), ceremonial casting, and more; this will lead to suboptimal choices but I think won't be a big difficulty. 

I suggest constructing a 4e magus idea, with a list of desired virtues and flaws (don't bother balancing or settling on 10, AM5 balances differently anyway so I'd prefer the most options), signature spells and arts, and so on. I could then convert him to AM5, and note the significance of my choices on rules that differ from 4e.

If you'll build a specialist, I could send you the pertinent spell guidelines for your character, so you could know what you can and can't spont and so on. If the PbP succeeds and is maintained for a long time, I would strongly suggest picking up AM5 yourself, however. 

In the short term, I believe an AM4 specialist could be converted and played easily enough.


----------



## mobuttu (Sep 16, 2005)

I do would like to play, and I'm also playing  campaing in the Rhin Tribunal with 5ed (very similar to your idea). I have a Bjornaer character. Problem is that I won't have time enough to post every 2 days and my english is not quite well. Anyway, I just wanted to cheer you up for this initiative.

Keep it up!

Quim


----------



## Templetroll (Sep 16, 2005)

I'm interested.  I have the free download and will send you a character concept after I read through it.

The poll was a good idea for attracting attention.


----------



## Yair (Sep 16, 2005)

Templetroll said:
			
		

> The poll was a good idea for attracting attention.



I thought so    

So, we've got a "yes, and I'm working on a 4e character" from Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Roy), MummyKitty, and Templetroll; is that right?

The others are a "maybe" or "no", right?


----------



## MummyKitty (Sep 16, 2005)

I'm aiming to send my character concept to you by Saturday night.  I have a couple of ideas that I want to flesh out before sending.  I'm not too concerned about making a perfect character; I'm more interested in the learning the system, your story and role playing. Thanks!


----------



## Yair (Sep 16, 2005)

MummyKitty said:
			
		

> I'm aiming to send my character concept to you by Saturday night.  I have a couple of ideas that I want to flesh out before sending.  I'm not too concerned about making a perfect character; I'm more interested in the learning the system, your story and role playing. Thanks!



That's more then fine.


----------



## Olive (Sep 17, 2005)

I'm interested as well. I bought the 5th ed book yestereday and I'd like to get some use from it.

I'll have a read of the thread properly and get in touch with you tomorrow sometime. Sound good?


----------



## Yair (Sep 17, 2005)

Olive said:
			
		

> I'm interested as well. I bought the 5th ed book yestereday and I'd like to get some use from it.
> 
> I'll have a read of the thread properly and get in touch with you tomorrow sometime. Sound good?



Sounds very good.


----------



## Olive (Sep 18, 2005)

I've started work on the character:

Gasparius of Ex Miscellanea, member of the Apple Gild. Raised by the fae, Gasparius is now back in human society but is confused and threatened by the new, but glad to have escaped the torments of the cruel faeries who took him.

If that sounds good, I'll email you a more detailed character later.

Edit: changed his house.


----------



## Yair (Sep 18, 2005)

Olive said:
			
		

> I've started work on the character:
> 
> Gasparius of Ex Miscellanea, member of the Apple Gild. Raised by the fae, Gasparius is now back in human society but is confused and threatened by the new, but glad to have escaped the torments of the cruel faeries who took him.
> 
> If that sounds good, I'll email you a more detailed character later.



Sure, sounds great.


----------



## Yair (Sep 19, 2005)

Olive & MummyKitty: I haven't had time to thoroughly examine your characters, and I want to do that before we begin play, which is why I haven't answered your emails yet. I'll do so in the next few days, and hash out the characters fully.
We will begin play once we have at least three player characters.
Companions are always welcomei; I'd recommend having at least one companion (so far we have none). Feel free to make companions and grogs in addition to your magus.

Roy, what's up with your character? If you want help, email me or something.
Templetroll? Are you with us?

Anyone else is still welcome to join...


----------



## MummyKitty (Sep 19, 2005)

I have ideas for at least two companions/grogs.  Will send those to you in a few days.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 20, 2005)

*Gorgamesh*

I sent my character


----------



## Olive (Sep 20, 2005)

I'll have a go at some companions and grogs in the next few days as well.


----------



## Yair (Sep 21, 2005)

*Suggested Covenant*

There are three covenants I want to suggest; I'd like your input on which you prefer, or your own suggestions.

*Triamore*
Triamore is led by Daria La Gris, a capable and competent maga and politician. If we start here, we'll have a few NPC masters over our heads which can structure things by sending the PCs to missions but at the cost of lowering the PC's independence. Such a campaign will focus more on mundane and hermetic politics, and less on the PC's reaction to local events. 
It is set at western Germany and even the eastern part of the Normandy tribunal; a fairly populated area.

*Teneo*
This is the covenant I originally envisioned, before seeing your characters. It is placed in Pomerania (north-eastern Germany), and the campaign will focus more on local events to do with pagans, clergymen, and nobles, and how the PCs react to them. It is a weaker covenant, and the PCs will have less resources but more independence.

*Ocularum*
Situated in the trade city of Lubeck, this covenant is leading the Apple gild, attempting to integrate itself with mundane society. There will again be NPC superiors, and the adventures will focus on interactions with the city's many mundanes and related figures.

Teneo is set in a rural, even partially pagan, environment, leading to exploration and opposing-incursions as the key adventure themes.
Triamore is set in a populated area, with significant involvement in noble politics.
Ocularum is set in a city, focusing on interactions with all of mundane society.


----------



## Olive (Sep 21, 2005)

Wierd the notification email I got had much more info in it.

Anyway, my vote would be for Teneo, but I wonder why you perhaps changed your mind after seeing our characters.


----------



## Yair (Sep 21, 2005)

Olive said:
			
		

> Wierd the notification email I got had much more info in it.
> 
> Anyway, my vote would be for Teneo, but I wonder why you perhaps changed your mind after seeing our characters.



I deleted the extra info after a brief moment, as I decided it didn't add much relevant information and just cluttered the intent.

I am having second thoughts about it as all your characters seem to crave interactions with mundanes, and Teneo is more isolated. 

Teneo is fairly isolated, in a rural and indeed partly-pagan neighberhood.
Triamore has frequent contacts with mundane nobility, functioning as a noble estate relatively close to several major cities.
I hereby present Ocularum as a third option, basing the covenant in a major trade city. [I'll edit my previous post to follow suit.]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 21, 2005)

Teneo sounds great.
It will be more suit for my magus..as you understand
his social life and interactions with mundanes are very low
lower then the dead sea


----------



## Yair (Sep 22, 2005)

In making a Companion, please limit yourself to ONE character, that doesn't share interests and focus with your magus. The idea is for him to be a likely participant in adventures your magus wouldn't want to pursue, so build him accordingly.
A good way to do this is to link him to another PC. You can check out the other PCs in the OOC thread I am setting up. (It isn't finished yet, and neither are the characters.)
You can make any number of grogs that you want, but keep in mind that there are only about 3 warriors and 6 other covenfolk in the covenant, including 3 specialists.

It seems we are going with Teneo, then. Check out its full description in the OOC thread. If you have any comments or improvements, do tell. We also need to choose the books and raw vis, but this can wait until the first downtime in the campaign.

Edit: The rules for creating companions and grogs in AM5 are similar to those in AM4, you may create an AM4 character or sketch it if you want me to convert it to AM5.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 25, 2005)

*Gorgamesh*

Yair - you can add to the PDF paper the following information

Eyes: black
Hair: None
Birth place: Poland, even the polish church didn't want him when someone left him
on their doorstep, his current master took him from there.


----------



## Yair (Sep 25, 2005)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Yair - you can add to the PDF paper the following information
> 
> Eyes: black
> Hair: None
> ...



Will do.
I'll also make some other changes, probably including removing the Aegis of the Hearth spell; I'll email you in a day or two.

Guys, I want to get started within two weeks, preferably within one week but I'm allowing time for life's inevitable delays. Please try to get your characters, including the companions, in order within a week.
Thanks,
   Yair


----------



## MummyKitty (Sep 28, 2005)

I'll send you my companions in the next couple days.  Do you need any more beyond the two that I've already proposed to you by email?  Looking forward to getting underway!  Thanks!


----------



## Yair (Sep 28, 2005)

MummyKitty said:
			
		

> I'll send you my companions in the next couple days.  Do you need any more beyond the two that I've already proposed to you by email?  Looking forward to getting underway!  Thanks!



Those two are enough, for one player, I think.


----------



## Yair (Oct 1, 2005)

Game will commence in precisely 39 hours, on 12:00 Monday at my local time [21:00 as I type this].


----------



## MummyKitty (Oct 1, 2005)

I'll send you my companions this weekend.  Thanks!


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 2, 2005)

Don't forget to post a message here


----------



## Yair (Oct 3, 2005)

First post made here.


----------



## Yair (Oct 6, 2005)

Bumpy, bumpy, bumpity too, if you're slow it will happen to you...


----------



## Nzld (Oct 9, 2005)

*Definite Interest!*

Greetings all!

I am interested in joining your PbP game, Yair. I am working on a character design at work as I post this, and I hope to be able to email it to you later today. I will probably submit two ideas and ask for feedback on which you feel would best mesh with the intended story and other characters.

I, too, have Metacreator and the ArM5 template, so I will likely just submit the data file to you, unless you prefer it in a different format.

Also, unless I am simply not finding it, it doesn't seem that the '(Gild) Trained' virtue(s) have been incorporated into the Ars Magica template yet. I believe I read in one of your posts that we could select this virtue. Is that correct? If so, how are you handling it in Metacreator?

Thanks,

Nzld


----------



## Yair (Oct 10, 2005)

Welcome! To the boards and the game.


----------

